# Agua salada como combustible



## maxee (Ene 20, 2012)

Buenas.. Estube viendo unos videos curiosos en youtube los cuales intentan aprobechar el agua como combustible.. sacar fuego del agua, suena raro. Pero si sabemos que el agua esta contituida molecularmente por hidrogeno y oxigeno, ya no sorprende tanto.
Bien, en este video dicen que con ondas de radio se puede incinerar el agua salada 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t0jZ8wJ0Yxc#!

Que opinais?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2012)

Creo que el agua salada sometida a ondas de radio , como es conductora , se disocia en Oxígeno e Hidrógeno , que es lo que arde.

El tema radica en que la energía entregada al sistema supera a la obtenida , y almacenar esas burbujas de ambos gases mezclados , me parece muy explosivo 

Saludos !


----------



## maxee (Ene 20, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta!

Bien, podriamos decir que el principio para dividir el agua a nivel molecular es basicamente el mismo que la electrolicis en uno se usa corriente continua en el otro ondas de radio.

Pienso que la electrolicis es mas efectiva por su simplicidad, su tamaño mas reducido, y pobablemente se desperdicie menos energia.

Por otro lado pienso que una maquina de movimiento perpetuo es imposible por lo que no me sorprende que se desperdicie energia en el proceso. (voy a investigar si el desperdicio es muy exagerado)

Me alegro que la mezcla te parezca muy explosiva eso es lo que quiero tio pero que sea explosiva cuando yo quiero que si no me tienen que socorrer los bomberos

Combustible, oxigeno, solo falta la chispa, que si nos ponemos a pensar no es muy distinto al tanque de nafta de un auto. (ya se me hace menos peligroso) Claro que tambien hay que tener en cuenta otros factores no sea cosa que pase un tio con un movil y nos explote la cosa en la cara.
Almecenar HHO no gracias, genero solo el que necesito 
En este video muestra una simple forma de que no explote todo, si pasa algo solo explota un poquito  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Dh8AXSjbemo

Saludos!!

y unos videosde electrolicis:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=WMPmcfkMHLY


----------

